# Sirrus Radiant Gas Boiler



## sue m (8 Oct 2009)

Hi All, 

I am looking for some advice and some information.  I have Sirrus Radiant Gas Boiler thats giving me trouble.  I have had a plumber out and he said that the pcb needed to be replaced.  He fitted this and says there is still issues and the boiler is flashing orange.  He says that i need a gas valve replaced.  Does anybody have access to the manuals for these boilers or have any experience with them?


----------



## DGOBS (8 Oct 2009)

Which Sirrus is it? 

If the pcb and gas valve were gone, it would be nearly cheaper to get a new boiler.

Let me know which one and I will email the manuals


----------



## Darragh (28 Oct 2009)

Hi , IM new to this thing but have a siomilar request. I have a Sirrus gas boiler in my house. The house is only three years old and the boiler is on the blink. The builer is gone out of business and any gas installer or plumber I have called to look at the boiler says its a useless boiler which they wont repair or get parts for! this seemed a bit strange to me so I said id try this forum for an answer. I have no manual and dont even know where any suppliers are based.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Darragh (28 Oct 2009)

HI,

Did you get sorted with the boiler?? IM in a right fix now too as I mentioned earlier. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Leo (28 Oct 2009)

Darragh said:


> HI,
> 
> Did you get sorted with the boiler?? IM in a right fix now too as I mentioned earlier. Any advice would be appreciated


 
Please do not bump threads.


----------



## DGOBS (28 Oct 2009)

Yes. They are a bit cheap n nasty. Lots of servicemen dislike them also
IMHO from a lack of understanding them. 
Which one have u? Rs20e or what? 
Describe the problem.


----------



## KimT (17 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I also have a Sirrus Radiant Gas Boiler which is only 3 yrs old. (Was the boiler they installed in our new house 3yrs ago) I have had nothing but trouble with it since we bought the house. The builder is gone out of business. I dont have a clue who installed it, they were all a bunch of cowboys. Have had several plumbers out to fix it. Some have got it workin for day or two maybe week or two and some have come out & said they cant fix it. Last one had done work on other boilers in the estate & said he can fix it but he knows he will be back out for another problem & Im best to just get a new boiler. [broken link removed] provide a grant for new boilers of €700 but the lowest price I've got for the whole lot is €2400. Anyone know if this is reasonable? Would appreciate any feedback as we've been without heat now for few mths.


----------



## DGOBS (18 Nov 2009)

He is right. Get rid!

Price a bit on the hi side. But depends on if it included powerflush
and new controls or not. Also which boiler a prices do range for the 
better machines


----------



## shbole (23 Dec 2009)

Hi DGOBS I am writing this for my husband, he has a problem with Sirrus RS20E showing 2 fault lights 40 and 50 any suggestions thanks


----------



## gary71 (23 Dec 2009)

As far as i am aware, DGOBS got a life ban for calling someone a idiot.


----------



## eljanjo (28 Dec 2009)

I have an RS20e myself and it's giving me awful trouble it turns itself off every 20 minutes and the light for pressure flashes it also makes a loud thumping noise when it does decide to work. I had a plumber fit a valve to let water into the system as we thought it was a leak but no joy!

 Does anybody know what kind of guarantee is offered with these things? I only bought the place new in October 2008.


----------



## THESAINT71 (29 Dec 2009)

Hi all,
Have a fault code 4 on my Radient Sirrus gas boiler. Its a new duplex, not lived in just yet, getting flooring and furnishing done. Heating has been working for the last 3 weeks but went back last night and the heating was not working and the Code 4 was flashing on the boiler. Installer left no user manual and I am finding it difficult to get my hands on one. 
Can anyone let me know what this fault code means and how do I get it sorted?

Thanks


----------



## DGOBS (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Gary...alive and kicking...took a few days for my ressurrection!

As for the Radiant Sirrus questions, they do tend to be a very troublesome boiler, one large supplier no longer support them or sell them!!

Have replaced parts in the past (pbcs etc) only to end up back 2 months later with more issues, if anyone is in the Laois/South Dublin area I do know a guy who is very good with them, pm for details


----------



## Smart (5 May 2010)

Darragh said:


> Hi , IM new to this thing but have a siomilar request. I have a Sirrus gas boiler in my house. The house is only three years old and the boiler is on the blink. The builer is gone out of business and any gas installer or plumber I have called to look at the boiler says its a useless boiler which they wont repair or get parts for! this seemed a bit strange to me so I said id try this forum for an answer. I have no manual and dont even know where any suppliers are based.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated



I am the exact same as this. Its gone completely bust, cannot get a hold of the plumber who is the maintenance for it. When the builders were on site, they had to come fix it at least 5 times. I always asked for them to replace it as it is obviously faulty but tbey never would. Now the builders, Flemings, are gone. Complete and utter oain in the ass.

Did anyone have any joy??


----------



## DGOBS (5 May 2010)

Honestly, replace the boiler, you will save in the long run.

pm me the make/made and i will email you the manual and contact for parts (but see my first comment)


----------



## sancork (20 Sep 2013)

Hi everyone. Fleming built my house too. In Shanakiel Cork. Sirrus motherboard (i think the plumber said)is needing replacing.It has been replaced a couple of months ago too.I cant find the sirrus company online. Does anyone know who deals with them in Cork or Ireland?Are Flemings still in business?Is there anyway through some form of trades and standards law in Ireland that this can be addressed.It seems by some of the comments here that some contractors have installed dodgy heating systems in our houses and what can we do!?!


----------



## Pjhogan (3 Nov 2013)

Sirrus Radiant boiler RMAS20E type C. Keeps tripping out when hot water taps are opened and when heating kicks in. Need to restart several times before it runs. Makes a crunching noise initially  when hot water is turned on. Boiler engineer changed a temp sensor. No difference. Worse even. He said that the "panel" may need replacing. Boiler is 8 years installed in a new build. Have booked another service engineer to look at it this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## john martin (4 Nov 2013)

Rubbish boiler, cut your losses and consider a new boiler!


----------

